# Has anybody been able to tether a Nikon under Win 10 with CC 2015.4?



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 17, 2016)

I've been seeing the odd post from Windows 10 users that use various Nikons claiming that they are getting "No Camera Detected" when trying to tether. No solutions were posted in any of the threads. I tried tethering my D300, and persistently get the same error. 

Windows 10 sees the camera. I have its USB menu item set to PTP. The camera tethers without problem under LR 5.7.

So, I'm wondering if this is a new bug with 6.4. Are there any Nikon users on the forum running 6.4/2014.4 on Windows 10 that would like to try tethering and let me know if they were able to succeed?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 17, 2016)

I tried it and tethering is working in my configuration:


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks, Roelof. I guess it's not a bug then. Or at least not a universal bug.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 17, 2016)

Maybe some others can test is also for  better statistics


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 17, 2016)

Working for me! D750 Nikon Windows-10 (Home)
Just plugged in with camera cable and extension USB cable, set up the dialogs-
Result-


----------



## realdexter (Mar 5, 2016)

It does not work for me and my D7200. Tried Camera RC and it connects perfect. Have no idea about solving this.


----------



## JimHess43 (Mar 5, 2016)

realdexter said:


> It does not work for me and my D7200. Tried Camera RC and it connects perfect. Have no idea about solving this.


Are you sure you have installed the latest update? It is required to have tethered support for the D7200.


----------



## realdexter (Mar 6, 2016)

I read about the update after I wrote here. I will install it later today!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 7, 2016)

Some comments re tethering-
For the Nikon D7200- Lightroom v6.4 (CC2015.4) is necessary.
Camera WiFi  (Camera RC ???)  is only suitable for connection to 'Mobile' devices- (Ipad, Iphone, Android, etc)
Tethering to LR requires USB cable connection.
LiveView computer screen view is not possible with LR tethering. (only shot images)


----------



## realdexter (Mar 7, 2016)

So LiveView is not possible with LR, I need Live, so I have to look for other software!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 7, 2016)

Check out DigiCamControl  An innovative and easy to use solution for complex camera control! | digiCamControl
This program has liveview with my Nikon D750.
Photos can be saved to either or both camera and pc.
If you set up the pc 'save' folder as a 'watched' folder in Lightroom for Auto-Import, the photos will go immediately into the Lightroom catalog.

I have also used ControlMyNikon in the past (with a D200 or D80 cannot remember)


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 7, 2016)

DigiCam  Liveview window-


----------



## realdexter (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you I-See-Light. Just what i needed. Works fine with my D7200


----------



## Mathew Rooney (Oct 20, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I've been seeing the odd post from Windows 10 users that use various Nikons claiming that they are getting "No Camera Detected" when trying to tether. No solutions were posted in any of the threads. I tried tethering my D300, and persistently get the same error.
> 
> Windows 10 sees the camera. I have its USB menu item set to PTP. The camera tethers without problem under LR 5.7.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if this is a new bug with 6.4. Are there any Nikon users on the forum running 6.4/2014.4 on Windows 10 that would like to try tethering and let me know if they were able to succeed?


I can't get tethering to work with my D300, just shows camera undetected


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 27, 2017)

There is a Adobe Help page for starters- 
Fix tethered shooting in Lightroom

And some hints in the video at-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6LxHshp8Cw
Best hint- have a card in the camera that is empty (or only a few image files) on the card.

Some find that it is best to make all the tethering options in the setup dialog first, then finally turn the camera on.
I find that my D750 often takes up to 30 seconds to be recognized in Lr-CC (now Classic)


----------

